# Mt Abram 2/21



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2015)

Heading to the Abe tomorrow if anyone will be there.


----------



## frapcap (Feb 17, 2015)

How was it?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2015)

It wasn't

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/135611-Wind-closings-today

Going to try again this Saturday


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2015)

okay, seeing how 2/16 didn't happen due to the wind, I'm heading there Saturday 2/21 if anyone is interested in joining.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2015)

bumping this up.  will be there tomorrow if anyone plans on being around


----------



## Quietman (Feb 20, 2015)

Better luck this time around!!  I'll be hanging around the Crotch. :razz:


----------

